# Need a second opinion



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm writing a Great Crusade story and just wrote a section of it that i'm not entirely sure fits. I just need someone to read the section, and give me their thoughts on it. Its about the War Hounds, and if you're interested just PM me.


----------

